# My male dog constantly attacking my female dog.



## 94jp (May 9, 2011)

Whenever my male dog feels like attacking my female dog, he attacks brutally.
It happens usually when my male dog "cannot do whatever he wants to do".

They are both about 7 months old, and although they are from different family, they have been living together since when they were 1 month old. (Breed: Jindo)

My male dog starts growling, then growls louder at my female dog, and when he doesn't feel like he's satisfied, he starts biting my female dog hard.
There are already several marks on her, especially on her face (that's where he usually attacks). I think the reason my female dog's one eye is slightly dislocated is the reason of his biting.

Today, I took both outside to vet, because flies had bitten their ears.
They adviced the female dog to be inside, since it was in a harsh condition.
So I seperated them apart. My male dog barked continuosly, and my female dog cried loudly non-stop back and fourth. When I put them back together, my male dog attacked my female dog, so I decided to seperate them, since she needed to be stayed home anyways for a duration of time.

There were several problems recently.

Male dog got more agressive, and bites deeper.
Female dog cries very loud, even before male dog starts biting the female one.
(Due to that, we feel that our neighbors are disturbed.) This happens at random times unexpectedly including at middle of night.
Also oddly, my female dog always wants be near the male dog, although the male dog is the one attacking at her. (She only cries and does not attack)
Male dog seems to somewhat enjoy the scene, because he's all over her with tail shaking violently, while the female dog lies flat on the ground, either crying loud or trying to find a way to escape.
Once my male dog starts fighting, there is no stop. More I try to stop him, he runs back, and attacks harsher.
Note that the male dog never attacks me, but just her.

I am trying to find a trainer, and if there is a solution to this, please give me an answer.
Thank you.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

You need to keep them seperated at all times until you find a behaviourist. Secondly, is your male neutered?


----------



## 94jp (May 9, 2011)

No not neutered.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Jindo are fighting dogs, so it might just be in the nature of the breed to be dog-aggressive. I agree that yyou need to keep them separated until you can find out if anything can be done. Neutering the male may help--hormones always complicate things, but it's not a cure-all. Spaying the female might help as well; maybe she's going into heat and the smell is making the male crazy. But you do need to talk to a qualified behaviorist (and someone who has extensive experience with Jindo) to see if anything can be done.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

94jp said:


> No not neutered.


As Willowy mentioned, neutering is not a cure-all but I'd certainly recommend it in this case. I'd also recommend spaying your female if she's not done so already. If you can't afford/find a well-versed behaviourist then sadly you're best bet is to try and rehome one of them.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Neutering isn't a cure all but the dogs should be fixed while still relatively young as that takes the hormone edge out of the equation...Best to do it before it becomes bad behaviors which are much more difficult to fix.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Read the link below; it makes sense of everything. Basically I think what you have going on is "littermate syndrome". They bond too strongly to each other and when they reach adolesence they get very aggressive with each other.

http://www.doglistener.co.uk/choosing/siblings.shtml


----------



## mollymawks (Apr 3, 2020)

94jp said:


> Whenever my male dog feels like attacking my female dog, he attacks brutally.
> It happens usually when my male dog "cannot do whatever he wants to do"


My dogs have been doing the same no serious bites or injuries just extremely loud yelping and screaming my female is a beagle and my male is a mutt who dug into our fence and she must be in heat cause it’s been awful recently it’s practically constant we are thinking about taking him to the little victories shelter but we feel bad since she would be so lonely.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is nine years old and most, if not all, of the original participants are long gone. Please start a new one. 

In the meantime, you'll need to keep them separated. It's a pain, but better than risking serious injury or unwanted pregnancy.


----------

